

Startup Lendoor Aims to Use Crowdfunding for Small-Business Loans - vkrane
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/10/29/start-up-lendoor-aims-to-use-crowdfunding-for-small-business-loans/

======
flexie
Not surprised to see Krane's take on crowdsourcing getting mentioned in NYT.
She's found a niche that most crowdsourcing websites ignore: Good old
fashioned loans.

Seems to me everybody focuses on donations or equity financing.

